# Acrylic Enclosures Canada



## Jonnyrogs22 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey guys! I have an L. Parahybana, P. Metallica and L. Violaceopes. I’m looking for 3 matching acrylic enclosures. 2 arboreal and 1 terrestrial. I live in Barrie, ON and have no idea where to get these around here. I’ve heard of Jamie’s Tarantulas but I know they only ship in the States. Any help would be appreciated, thank you!


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Jan 4, 2018)

What size are they? If they are all adults, it may be difficult as those T's get pretty big. I always use hobby lobby enclosures. They come in a variety of sizes, the largest being a 9" cube. Not sure if they have them in Canada though. This is just my opinion, but you might do better getting an aquatium from a local petstore and making an acrylic lid. That way, it is easily accessible to you, and the ventilation could be customized for each T  Acrylic cages seem to be pretty rare outside the states, so good luck otherwise


----------



## Jonnyrogs22 (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks, they are all under 3.5”, Lampropelma is the largest at 3.5”, however I am pretty set on the acrylic enclosures as I love the look of them. I will just end up building my own if all else fails. Thanks though!


----------



## Shannon1978 (Jan 6, 2018)

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/canadian-source-for-acrylic-cages.301017/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/aryclic-arboreal-cages.302067/

A couple recent threads in the Canadian sub forum about this too. Give them a read. But to give a short answer...no, there isn't anyone making good, easily obtainable acrylic T enclosures in Canada.

Building your own, which I also looked into...just wasn't a viable option for me. Acrylic is stupid expensive here in a Canada. Plus id have to buy a few of the right tools. Just wasn't worth it.

VannessaS offered what I thought was probably the best solution. She and another member hunted down a place to custom make them. The did a bulk purchase and got 12 made for about $50 a piece. They figured it would have cost them double that in just the price of acrylic, not counting any tools or supplies or time. There's a pic in the first thread.... seems pretty decent. An idea I'm considering for sure.

I emailed a few different Canadian cage manufacturers, one of which was suggested in one of those threads. Only one even bothered replying to me. And he seemed pretty horrible in customer service. I won't MAKE anyone take my money. I'll wait until someone actually wants it. Lol

Other than that, there's several decent options for repurposing a container, with some minor DIY. But nothing that provides the nice clean matching look I think you're after.


----------



## JoeMean (Jan 6, 2018)

Build your own mate!! Loads cheaper


----------



## Jonnyrogs22 (Jan 7, 2018)

Shannon1978 said:


> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/canadian-source-for-acrylic-cages.301017/
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/aryclic-arboreal-cages.302067/
> 
> ...


Thanks! When I click those links it tells me I don’t have permission to view them. I already have the right sized Exo Terra glass tanks for the arboreals, and one for the Parahybana too but I’d like to put them on top of my snake enclosure and I think they’ll be too heavy. I’d just prefer the acrylic. I looked up the sheets and they’re like $100 haha what a joke


----------



## Shannon1978 (Jan 7, 2018)

You have to request to join the Canadian sub forum. I just tried to find the thread to give you the link, but I can't find it either lol. Hopefully one of the mods can link you to it.

I still think there is a missed opportunity here, for someone with the right tools and right connections. There is a decent demand for good acrylic T enclosures here in Canada. We don't have easy access to the hobby lobby or Amac containers, and retail acrylic prices are pretty
 steep. The market is quite a bit smaller here in Canada. But still....if someone can get the acrylic in bulk at a good price and has the equipment...I think they would do pretty well for themselves.

I'm in the same boat as you. I have plenty of suitable options for enclosures. I definitely desire a nice clean uniform look to my enclosures. I have 4 adult female T's. And another 15 slings and juveniles. And I'm sure that number will grow. I've managed to find something for the slings that looks and works pretty good. But when it gets time to start rehousing into permanent enclosures....I definitely hope to find something better looking.


----------



## StampFan (Jan 9, 2018)

As I mentioned in other thread(s) Cornel's World has starting making them.  Had a few at the Western Canadian Reptile Expo in August.  When I asked about them they custom make them to spec., but these folks are veterans at making enclosures, it would be a fantastic finished product.

Likely more pricey than an Exo Terra enclosure, but still cheaper than importing one from the U.S.

https://www.cornelsworld.com/


----------



## Shannon1978 (Jan 9, 2018)

StampFan said:


> As I mentioned in other thread(s) Cornel's World has starting making them.  Had a few at the Western Canadian Reptile Expo in August.  When I asked about them they custom make them to spec., but these folks are veterans at making enclosures, it would be a fantastic finished product.
> 
> Likely more pricey than an Exo Terra enclosure, but still cheaper than importing one from the U.S.
> 
> https://www.cornelsworld.com/


I emailed them, twice. And never got a response. No matter how nice they might be...I'll give my money to someone who actually wants it. But that's just me lol. Maybe the OP will have better luck

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## StampFan (Jan 9, 2018)

Shannon1978 said:


> I emailed them, twice. And never got a response. No matter how nice they might be...I'll give my money to someone who actually wants it. But that's just me lol. Maybe the OP will have better luck


Interesting, good to know.


----------



## MrTwister (Jan 9, 2018)

If anyone is in Vancouver there is a place called laser cutter Cafe that gives free access to lazer cutting tables, and aperently can produce custom stuff if you design it. Have not bothered to contact them, But I Wonder if they could produce a glue it youself kit.
http://www.lasercuttercafe.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shannon1978 (Jan 9, 2018)

MrTwister said:


> If anyone is in Vancouver there is a place called laser cutter Cafe that gives free access to lazer cutting tables, and aperently can produce custom stuff if you design it. Have not bothered to contact them, But I Wonder if they could produce a glue it youself kit.
> http://www.lasercuttercafe.com/


That's pretty cool!


----------



## Ryanxgx95 (Jun 20, 2018)

HOW DO YOU GET INTO THE CANADIAN SUB FORUM?


----------



## arachnidgill (Jun 20, 2018)

Extreme habitats (also the owners of Tangled in Webs) makes and sells acrylic enclosures in Canada, look them up on Facebook. I just purchased one and they are well built and very nice, will be purchasing more in the future.


----------



## buzz182 (Jun 20, 2018)

Ryanxgx95 said:


> HOW DO YOU GET INTO THE CANADIAN SUB FORUM?


Make a request to join in the thread linked below.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/how-to-join-the-canada-subforum.293046/


----------



## PrimalxTyrantula (Dec 5, 2018)

Found a site that will ship to canada bit pricey on shipping but well worth the enclosures. For slings that is.

Reptilesupplyco google search


----------



## Shannon1978 (Dec 10, 2018)

PrimalxTyrantula said:


> Found a site that will ship to canada bit pricey on shipping but well worth the enclosures. For slings that is.
> 
> Reptilesupplyco google search


Did you actually order? Looks promising, but how much was shipping actually?


----------



## StampFan (Dec 10, 2018)

PrimalxTyrantula said:


> Found a site that will ship to canada bit pricey on shipping but well worth the enclosures. For slings that is.
> 
> Reptilesupplyco google search


With Tangled in Webs now selling Extreme Habitat enclosures its hard to imagine anything imported from the U.S. would be cheaper.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AnObeseHippo (Dec 10, 2018)

I buy acrylic display cases, usually meant for hobby cars, and slightly modify them to work. A bit of cutting, hole poking with a soldering iron, and gorilla gluing later. I find juvie sized ones at Solutions for about $11 each. I'm sure they can be found online for cheaper. You just gotta be willing to poke some holes. I'm also sure there are larger sizes for adults available too.

EDIT: This is what I use for my smaller juvies https://www.solutions-stores.ca/race-car-holder/


----------



## PrimalxTyrantula (Dec 10, 2018)

To be honest i tried to go through extreme habbitats ended up waiting 3 months for a delivery so i canceled and they will no longer talk to me about order placements so i do have to go elsewhere.

The shipping and handleing was only an additional 38$ but just make sure order a little more and you can sell off the extras to make a little money back.

I have to import my specimens and enclosures because i had a bad experience with tangled in web/extreme habitats. Just my experience everyone else may not.


----------



## StampFan (Dec 10, 2018)

PrimalxTyrantula said:


> To be honest i tried to go through extreme habbitats ended up waiting 3 months for a delivery so i canceled and they will no longer talk to me about order placements so i do have to go elsewhere.
> 
> The shipping and handleing was only an additional 38$ but just make sure order a little more and you can sell off the extras to make a little money back.
> 
> I have to import my specimens and enclosures because i had a bad experience with tangled in web/extreme habitats. Just my experience everyone else may not.


Import your specimens?  You don't just order from Arachnophiliacs or Tarantula Canada then instead?


----------



## PrimalxTyrantula (Dec 10, 2018)

Recently just discovered tarantula canada and have been overly satisified with them. They are great people but before that yes i was purchasing specimens from the states and not to offend anyone but that was way more of a hassel. Things are much better now i just import cages from reptile supply co they will even help you in special builds. Only side part is buy bulk so you can cover some of the costs


----------



## obg (Dec 10, 2018)

StampFan said:


> As I mentioned in other thread(s) Cornel's World has starting making them.  Had a few at the Western Canadian Reptile Expo in August.  When I asked about them they custom make them to spec., but these folks are veterans at making enclosures, it would be a fantastic finished product.
> 
> Likely more pricey than an Exo Terra enclosure, but still cheaper than importing one from the U.S.
> 
> https://www.cornelsworld.com/


Those terrariums are nice!


----------



## obg (Dec 10, 2018)

Jonnyrogs22 said:


> Hey guys! I have an L. Parahybana, P. Metallica and L. Violaceopes. I’m looking for 3 matching acrylic enclosures. 2 arboreal and 1 terrestrial. I live in Barrie, ON and have no idea where to get these around here. I’ve heard of Jamie’s Tarantulas but I know they only ship in the States. Any help would be appreciated, thank you!



Try the Amac site bro.....its the same boxes that jamie ships....u can get a couple of sheets of microscreen from ebay if you are looking to ventilate via a quarter-sized hole or choose to drill small holes along the sides ( i do both ). Amac should ship to canada as well. https://www.amac1960.com/

You can also try https://www.containerstore.com/welcome.htm   These guys carry amac boxes as well at good prices. Most of the stuff i use for my slings are amac. Cheap enough that if you break one of them, its not a big deal....and sturdy enough to be re-used later for other slings. 

Was lucky enough to find a plastics vendor near where i live and I can have them cut acrylic panel to the dimensions and thickness of my choosing. A tad pricey but, like you said, Acrylic is nice. Its either that or glass.


----------



## Blamo (Jan 15, 2019)

Pioneer plastic display cases and a soldering iron work very well for me.


----------



## StampFan (Feb 23, 2019)

Blamo said:


> Pioneer plastic display cases and a soldering iron work very well for me.


Where are you finding the Pioneer plastics display cases?


----------

